# Aga Khan Interview



## fouz (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey guys, I have been selected for stage two of the application process which involves the interview. Do you have any tips? are they looking for something in particular?


----------



## paddu (Aug 19, 2008)

I think this is just a formality like the "admission test" was because they pretty much sent the notification to everyone who took the test.
In the end, I believe it'll come down to your SAT/AP scores and GPA.


----------



## fouz (Jan 29, 2009)

really? so pretty much everyone who was at NY made it?


----------



## paddu (Aug 19, 2008)

I don't know... but didn't the government change the policy this year or something that all people (even if they're international) have to take the admission test?
How can they expect those people who haven't even done FSc to know all that? They'll probably be more lenient when it comes to people applying from abroad. Besides, I don't think a lot of people apply from here... so if they're doing interviews, they'd at least want to talk to those few who're applying. 

Anyway, good luck.


----------



## fouz (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah, well aga khan informed us about a one and a half weeks before the test that we were supposed to go to NY and take the test. It was really unexpected and most people had to fly into NY and take the test...speaking for my self, one week was not enough time for me to get ready for this test. The parents were pretty mad but we think it was probably a formality but i have heard that the interview is a big deal and thats when they eliminate alot of their candidates.


----------



## paddu (Aug 19, 2008)

Lol... that sucks. Just to put this out there, my aunt made it through the interview stage but still ended up not going there because she decided she didn't want to do medicine in the end. She told me it's not that bad at all. People just make a big deal out of it, because well, AKU *is *a big deal.

But anyway, check this out: 
GupShup Forums - View Single Post - Aga Khan university`s interview

So yea... good luck. 
When is the interview exactly? (To get a feel for the timeline).

Btw, this is just a random inquiry - you have to be at least 17 to apply to MBBS in Pakistan right? What's the age limit because I know they had one?


----------



## dubya0 (Jan 27, 2009)

hey, i talked to AKU about the interview and the timing and place of where its going to be, and they said they are trying to have the interview in the US which is good also does anyone know the type of questions they ask in the interviews


----------



## fouz (Jan 29, 2009)

paddu said:


> Lol... that sucks. Just to put this out there, my aunt made it through the interview stage but still ended up not going there because she decided she didn't want to do medicine in the end. She told me it's not that bad at all. People just make a big deal out of it, because well, AKU *is *a big deal.
> 
> But anyway, check this out:
> GupShup Forums - View Single Post - Aga Khan university`s interview
> ...


I don't think they have a min/max age but you do have to be a highschool graduate and you have to have the required classes.


----------



## Anoshali (Jun 9, 2009)

fouz said:


> Hey guys, I have been selected for stage two of the application process which involves the interview. Do you have any tips? are they looking for something in particular?


hey! fouz, i also have been shorttlistd for the med program at AKUMC. Im from Sydney Australia. Have they contacted you in regards to when and where the interviews will be?


:happy:


----------



## fouz (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey! They have not contacted me about interviews event though they said they were going to let us know by the end of may...I emailed the univ. and they said that they would let us know when arrangements will be made. she did not tell me when.


----------



## Anoshali (Jun 9, 2009)

sweet.
I spoke to them just today, They are actually scheduled for July. They'll let us all know when and where shortly. USA A& London will be interview locations. The other location is Karachi - the main campus. I'm packing my bags for Karachi.
Thanks for the reply.
*All the BEST!!!*:happy:


----------



## fouz (Jan 29, 2009)

When will your interview take place in karachi? I am going to call and ask if i can get my interview in karachi because i have to also take the entrance exam for DIMC...lol i just found out about that yesterday


----------



## Rose Gem (Jun 5, 2009)

fouz said:


> When will your interview take place in karachi? I am going to call and ask if i can get my interview in karachi because i have to also take the entrance exam for DIMC...lol i just found out about that yesterday


DIMC and entrance test??? is that because you submitted SAT scores? or you did not? I am planning to apply with IBCC equivalence and not the SAT scores.

Thnxxx


----------



## dureh (Jun 7, 2009)

*IBCC/ aga khan*



Rose Gem said:


> DIMC and entrance test??? is that because you submitted SAT scores? or you did not? I am planning to apply with IBCC equivalence and not the SAT scores.
> 
> Thnxxx


I as well plan on writing my DIMC entrance test and am going to apply for IBCC. Do you know what courses IBCC looks at? Strictly sciences from grade 12 or English/Math as well?

Also, I got shortlisted for AKU as well... but the lack of response from the Registrar Office started to scare me. I emailed them as well, but they said they would get back to me soon.


----------



## fouz (Jan 29, 2009)

dureh said:


> I as well plan on writing my DIMC entrance test and am going to apply for IBCC. Do you know what courses IBCC looks at? Strictly sciences from grade 12 or English/Math as well?
> 
> Also, I got shortlisted for AKU as well... but the lack of response from the Registrar Office started to scare me. I emailed them as well, but they said they would get back to me soon.


 
I'm going to try to go through the DIMC process using the IBCC equivalence but my only issue with that is ... I hope i get it in time because as of right now I'm not planning on going to Pak, but i might have to take the entrance test if the ibcc thing doesn't work out. i know it says three days on their website but when has anything been done in a timely manner in pak? even aku, which is supposed to be the most organized, is behind schedule; according to the prospectus, we should have been informed about interviews by the end of may 

About the AKU intervews=I called them last night and they said we should know by next week when and where our interviews will be. She also said that they are trying to finish the interviews by the last week of june.


----------



## paddu (Aug 19, 2008)

hey guys I'm sorry I know this is the wrong topic to post this in but this is where most of you are at.
I found out that AKU's SAT subject tests are very high !! 700 in each one?! I took a couple of practice tests and I got like barely 600.
Are they lenient when it comes to this? Were you all able to get 700 after decent studying? I'm very worried!!
Also can anyone recommend books for these? Just barrons? Or should I study from multiple books?

Thanks!! And good luck to all of you for interviews!


----------



## Anoshali (Jun 9, 2009)

paddu said:


> hey guys I'm sorry I know this is the wrong topic to post this in but this is where most of you are at.
> I found out that AKU's SAT subject tests are very high !! 700 in each one?! I took a couple of practice tests and I got like barely 600.
> Are they lenient when it comes to this? Were you all able to get 700 after decent studying? I'm very worried!!
> Also can anyone recommend books for these? Just barrons? Or should I study from multiple books?
> ...


Hey, Hope all is well.

Why are you sitting SAT's for Aga Khan university??
They dont require the SAT's.
They require you to qualify in their OWN ENTRANCE EXAM.
You dont require SATII for Aga Khan, you require it for the PMDC to obtain an eligibility certificate if your a foreign applicant. AKU REQUIRES ONLY THE ELIGIBILITY CERTIFICATE ISSUED BY PMDC. 

PMDC requires you to submit them three things so that they may give you an eligibility certificate ( a certificate stating basically that you are 'allowed' to study med/dent in paki ). 

One, is the TOEFL results (MIN SCORE of 5.5) 

Second is YOUR HSC results in Maths/Physics, Biology and Chemistry. 

The Third is the SATII score in either Math/Physics and BIOLOGY AND CHEMISTRY. The minimum you MUST obtain is 550 IN EACH SATII test. 

Once you satisfy all these requirements (of PMDC) they will give you an eligibility certificate. THIS CERTIFICATE you hand to AKU. AKU will pass this onto PMDC to register you as a medical student in their MEdical college.

I hope this clarifies things out for you- Don't Panic.
InshAllah everything will work out to its best for you.
Good Luck!!

#wink #happy


----------



## paddu (Aug 19, 2008)

^ Thank you so much for replying so quickly! Okay, so basically I don't need 700 only 550? Phewww!! I nearly had a heart attack.
And yea, I'm a foreign applicant that's why I need to go through all that PMDC equivalence thing. 
Anyway, good luck to all. And I'll still appreciate any book recommendations on studying for SAT IIs.


----------



## Anoshali (Jun 9, 2009)

paddu said:


> ^ Thank you so much for replying so quickly! Okay, so basically I don't need 700 only 550? Phewww!! I nearly had a heart attack.
> And yea, I'm a foreign applicant that's why I need to go through all that PMDC equivalence thing.
> Anyway, good luck to all. And I'll still appreciate any book recommendations on studying for SAT IIs.


Its no problem!!
The princeton review (in all the subs is good) is good if u study effectively out of it.
Have you been shortlisted for AKU's 09 Admissions???
TC


----------



## paddu (Aug 19, 2008)

Yea I have. But it's all been a complete fluke so far. I was actually planning to apply next year.


----------



## dureh (Jun 7, 2009)

Wooh Wooh Wooh.. This is news to me. Haha, I thought you just had to send them your SAT II Scores in July, I had no idea about the PMDC stuff. When are all these three things needed by?


----------



## fouz (Jan 29, 2009)

Anoshali said:


> Its no problem!!
> The princeton review (in all the subs is good) is good if u study effectively out of it.
> Have you been shortlisted for AKU's 09 Admissions???
> TC


ARe you sure/?? in the prospectus it says you have to have 700 minimum for aku..or a "4" on the AP test for bio, chem and physics!! did you talk to aku?

THis is directly coppied from an email i Recieved from Shamsa Noorani (the head registrar in AKU:

I must also advise you that in case you are short listed and qualify for interviews you will be required to submit the SAT II or alternatively the APs to complete certification requirements. We require three subjects: chemistry, biology and physics. Our minimum requirement for SAT II is a score of 700 in each of the subjects; for the AP our minimum requirement is a 4 in each of the three subjects. Please be advised that we do not accept a mix of SAT II and AP. The last date to receive the scores in the Office of the Registrar is July 15, 2009.


----------



## dubya0 (Jan 27, 2009)

when is the last date to give AKU the IBCC equivalence
and what is the pmdc sheet


----------



## Anoshali (Jun 9, 2009)

um, yep. I have spoken to the AKU registrar.m You can also douuble check.
PMDC and AKU both require 550 as a min.

HEHEH,
Shamsah Noorani has quit/retired. lol, i was correspongn with her 2.
Its 550. IM sure they havnt changed their prospectus and brochure.
Speak to Ms. Laila Akbarali. it doesnt make sense to ask for a higher mark than the governemnt council?? You dont need to do the SATII FOR AGA KHAN UNIVERSITY,
you need to complete them for PMDC, so that aga khan can register u as a GP with the PMDC.
Anyhow , you may want to talk to them oyourself.
take care!


----------



## fouz (Jan 29, 2009)

I pray that you are right.. because i met the 550 but not the 700 requirement!!! i hope we get in!!

Oh, also i had my interview last friday!!! it went well and it was on an informal format. The interviewers (both doctors) were incredibly nice and it was easy to talk to them as they were both young.


----------



## dureh (Jun 7, 2009)

Okay, I'm sure you as well recieved a letter in the mail from AKU, but it said "all awaited documents reach the Admission Office by August 21, 2009" and "The last date to recieve these certificates in the Admission Office is September 18, 2009" 
So I mean, considering this is the latest information they have given a candidate, the july 15th date should be disregarded??



fouz said:


> Oh, also i had my interview last friday!!! it went well and it was on an informal format. The interviewers (both doctors) were incredibly nice and it was easy to talk to them as they were both young.


 
Really? That's great! 

I'm also a bit curious about the formality of the interview.


----------



## fouz (Jan 29, 2009)

dureh said:


> Really? That's great!
> 
> I'm also a bit curious about the formality of the interview.


yeah, will your interview be in canada or the united states? mine was in houston. Pretty much they looked at my resume and talked to me about my activities etc. I hope it went as well as i thought. One went well, but the other i have no idea about; he wasnt very expressive.



dureh said:


> Okay, I'm sure you as well recieved a letter in the mail from AKU, but it said "all awaited documents reach the Admission Office by August 21, 2009" and "The last date to recieve these certificates in the Admission Office is September 18, 2009"
> So I mean, considering this is the latest information they have given a candidate, the july 15th date should be disregarded??


Yeah, i was confused about that also. I just emailed aku about which date is the most accurate. I should have a response soon. I'll let you know as soon as i get the reply. Have you started the ibcc stuff yet?


----------



## dureh (Jun 7, 2009)

fouz said:


> Yeah, i was confused about that also. I just emailed aku about which date is the most accurate. I should have a response soon. I'll let you know as soon as i get the reply. Have you started the ibcc stuff yet?


That would be great. I didn't reach the 700 mark in all three sciences, so I hope that date is completely disregarded, especially before my interview. Which will probably take place in Canada. 
I'm in the process of the IBCC stuff, which is a complete pain in the neck... I'm not gonna lie, I find it pretty unfair for overseas pakistani's to take the entrance test, give an interview and get an equivalence mark that cuts 20% of our hard earned averages... and on top of that we might need a 700 on each SAT! #sorry 

Anyways, just out of curiousity, did you also take your entrance test in Houston?
#roll


----------



## fouz (Jan 29, 2009)

No, the entrance test in the unites states took place in New York.


----------



## dureh (Jun 7, 2009)

That's pretty tough, having to get all the way over there!
Were there a lot of kids there?
...in the Toronto one there was only lie 15 hopefuls.


----------



## fouz (Jan 29, 2009)

dureh said:


> That's pretty tough, having to get all the way over there!
> Were there a lot of kids there? in the Toronto one there was only lie 15 hopefuls.


Yeah, i think there were around 45 students (some of them were even in college)


----------



## Anoshali (Jun 9, 2009)

OMG U HAD UR INETRVIEW?!!!

howd it go??
whatd they ask?
apparently they like to degrade foreign applicants......

wow, howd it all go??


----------



## fouz (Jan 29, 2009)

Anoshali said:


> OMG U HAD UR INETRVIEW?!!!
> 
> howd it go??
> whatd they ask?
> ...


It wasn't bad at all...mostly conversation and the usual..Why do you want to come to AkU? etc. 
and no degradation at all..both of them were recent grads of AKU (2002, and 2005) so very nice and helpful doctors who answered all my questions really nicely and well


----------



## Anoshali (Jun 9, 2009)

Awesome, I thought theyd do their best to create a tense atmosphere 
I guess just a lil nervousness, then. Mine are in Karachi so, i wonder wholl be conducted them their. I hope theyr recent graduates.

*there.


----------



## fouz (Jan 29, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## fouz (Jan 29, 2009)

OK, this is the email i recieved this morning: 

Dear Fouzia

While all the requirements are clearly stated on our website, the following are responses to your queries

1. Since you are following the American system of education, you need to submit to us either the SAT II, or the APs, in biology, physics and chemistry; our minimum requirement for the SAT II is 700 in each of the subjects; for AP it is 4; the last date to receive this in our admission office is August 2, 2009. We need one set of results; i.e. either all SAT II or all APs.

2. Since you have biology, physics and chemistry at the High School level, you will need to get an equivalence from the IBCC.

I hope this clarifies your queries

Laila

---so AKU IS prob out for me


----------



## dubya0 (Jan 27, 2009)

hey fouz you had your interview in houston right, what time did u have it cause mine was at 1:00


----------



## paddu (Aug 19, 2008)

Any ideas when they'll announce the new class? I know in the prospectus it says around mid-August, but we're not really on schedule here.

And Shamsah Noorani retired? Aw, she was very helpful.


----------



## fouz (Jan 29, 2009)

dubya0 said:


> hey fouz you had your interview in houston right, what time did u have it cause mine was at 1:00


Mine was at 1:00 also


----------



## worried (Jul 1, 2009)

i would like to know what kind of questions are asked in the interview...
were there any particularly specific questions? was anyone asked about things other than the discussion of our own academic records?


----------



## Anoshali (Jun 9, 2009)

I just want to quickly ask if any issues about medicine and ethics were raised? Like Eugenics, HIV/AIDS etc etc... 
LOLL yes Shamsah Noorani retired/quit.. shes not there any longer. 
If your a foreign applicant they'll tell you over the telephone if need be by the 15 of August.
thanks for the help everyone its been FABULOUS!!!!!
=D



fouz said:


> It wasn't bad at all...mostly conversation and the usual..Why do you want to come to AkU? etc.
> and no degradation at all..both of them were recent grads of AKU (2002, and 2005) so very nice and helpful doctors who answered all my questions really nicely and well


Hey Fouz, Sorry to take your time yet again,
I just want to quickly ask what questions you were asked and if any issues about medicine and ethics were raised? Like Eugenics, HIV/AIDS etc etc... 
LOLL yes Shamsah Noorani retired/quit.. shes not there any longer. 
If your a foreign applicant they'll tell you over the telephone if need be by the 15 of August.
thanks for the help - its been FABULOUS!!!!!
=D


----------



## fouz (Jan 29, 2009)

No, the questions were pretty basic..nothing you wouldn't knkow of the top of your head..none of my q's were medicine related.

oh btw..i talked to laila akbarali today and she said all students using the american system of education have to meet the 700 sat II requirement..She also said if you think you did not meet these requirements you should assume you will not be accepted. which means I won't be accepted into aku..i'm going to try for dimc. also in my email and on the phone she said the last date was Aug 2...why are they giving everyone different deadlines?

no, not in my interview...they asked q's like where do you see yourself in ten years..etc. baisic questions which are pretty much asked in every interview.



worried said:


> i would like to know what kind of questions are asked in the interview...
> were there any particularly specific questions? was anyone asked about things other than the discussion of our own academic records?


you do need a 700 and its not negotiable. i called, i tried, i begged. it didn't happen. 700 required




dureh said:


> That would be great. I didn't reach the 700 mark in all three sciences, so I hope that date is completely disregarded, especially before my interview. Which will probably take place in Canada.
> I'm in the process of the IBCC stuff, which is a complete pain in the neck... I'm not gonna lie, I find it pretty unfair for overseas pakistani's to take the entrance test, give an interview and get an equivalence mark that cuts 20% of our hard earned averages... and on top of that we might need a 700 on each SAT! #sorry
> 
> Anyways, just out of curiousity, did you also take your entrance test in Houston?
> #roll


----------



## Anoshali (Jun 9, 2009)

i guess, there are alot of people around the world trying to get in and as a result they have to make sure they adjust to satistisfy everyone and give everyone an equal chance of getting in.


----------



## fouz (Jan 29, 2009)

wouldn't one date be more fair? also she said there were no alternatives for kids following the american/canadian system..we have to get 700 or 4's on AP (which is unfair in my opinion)

if you guys don't mind me asking...Who made the 700 mark in all three subjects?


----------



## Anoshali (Jun 9, 2009)

who gets 700 in each subject is it humanLY possible???!
why dont they consider if ur a lil off?


----------



## fouz (Jan 29, 2009)

They don't she said, if you dont meet the minimum...your file does not get processedd...so they don't look at anything else if your scores are not met...which sucks  ...oh well DIMC is still a good option.i hope i get in there. I also have a univ i have been accepted into in the united states so i have other options but aku was my first choice.


----------



## Anoshali (Jun 9, 2009)

Its ggreat to hear ur options are open and also that you have been accepted in a med school in the states. DIMC is also great, have a look at their MIN cut off for SATII's.

[ DOW UNIVERSITY OF HEALTH SCIENCES ]

surely everything will work for the best!


----------



## fouz (Jan 29, 2009)

lol..you can't get into a med school in the US right out of highschool. YOu have to do 4 years of undergrad (pre-med) and then apply to med school (another 4 years).  Yeah, i applied two days ago and i like the fact that you can email your application in. Also inshalla on tuesday, the vice chancellor and his wife (head of admission Dr. Rana) are coming to our town and they will give a presentation and talk to parents. I'm excited; that way I can talk to them one on one and ask questions. 




Anoshali said:


> Its ggreat to hear ur options are open and also that you have been accepted in a med school in the states. DIMC is also great, have a look at their MIN cut off for SATII's.
> 
> [ DOW UNIVERSITY OF HEALTH SCIENCES ]
> 
> surely everything will work for the best!


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Further comments about DIMC should be posted under it's own thread. This thread is only about Aga Khan Interviews.

Thanks.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Anoshali said:


> who gets 700 in each subject is it humanLY possible???!
> why dont they consider if ur a lil off?


Getting a 700 in a SAT subject test is not difficult. You should know that they get more than enough applicants who have at least 730 on each or better. Considering less than 700 is out of the question when they already have their hands full of nearly perfect scores.


----------



## fouz (Jan 29, 2009)

^^^yes, i agree getting a 700 is not that hard with studying. I just fell a little behind in physics which led to me not making the minimum. there are no more dates till october. other than that the interviews,transcript, and resume are great. I just wish they would look at overall applications like universities in the united states do.


----------



## dureh (Jun 7, 2009)

fouz said:


> ^^^yes, i agree getting a 700 is not that hard with studying. I just fell a little behind in physics which led to me not making the minimum. there are no more dates till october. other than that the interviews,transcript, and resume are great. I just wish they would look at overall applications like universities in the united states do.


well fouz, i guess that puts us in the same boat. I guess it all lies on DIMC now. Best of luck, especially considering we're going to have to write another entrance exam.


----------



## dubya0 (Jan 27, 2009)

well for DIMC if you have the ibcc equivalence there is no need for an entrance exam


----------



## worried (Jul 1, 2009)

did anyone applying from canada get an interview call yet?


----------



## sameera khan (Jul 17, 2009)

*HELP!!!*

hello i am in AKU's outreach program for medical school, it's the foundation program fro students from backward areas of Pakistan. i've got my test on 21st, is there anyone you know who is from this program?
#sad confused!!!!


----------



## paddu (Aug 19, 2008)

Around what time will they announce the new class?
Any ideas?


----------



## fouz (Jan 29, 2009)

ON the letter i recieved, it said end of august 




paddu said:


> Around what time will they announce the new class?
> Any ideas?


----------



## worried (Jul 1, 2009)

i was wondering about the tuition fees for the Agha Khan Medical College. I am applying as a Foreign Student, visited the website, and there's a chart with like 3 installments of $7100. Is that for the whole program or just one academic year?...Cuz if its for one year its like almost $21,000 USD for just a year!!


----------



## Morning glory (Jun 7, 2009)

worried said:


> i was wondering about the tuition fees for the Agha Khan Medical College. I am applying as a Foreign Student, visited the website, and there's a chart with like 3 installments of $7100. Is that for the whole program or just one academic year?...Cuz if its for one year its like almost $21,000 USD for just a year!!


I was checking that myself a while back, and i think you are correct.. it indeed is a lot of money..hmm..there a scholarships offered by the university that you might be able to avail...and that would go towards easing a bit of the financial buden...however, you would have to check if these scholarships are available to foreign students from the student financial assistance and counselling office...best of luck


----------



## worried (Jul 1, 2009)

alrite, so that fee mentioned is just for one year...thank you!!


----------



## dubya0 (Jan 27, 2009)

did anyone get their addmission test scores because Shifa applicants got them after like ten days, and i have been waiting for like 4 months. is there any way to find out our scores?


----------



## Eesha (Mar 15, 2009)

AKU test scores were mailed out months ago.


----------



## paddu (Aug 19, 2008)

Eesha said:


> AKU test scores were mailed out months ago.


Never to us, foreigners or overseas kids.


----------



## dubya0 (Jan 27, 2009)

how come we dont get them plus did anyone here about when they are going to announce the new class


----------



## paddu (Aug 19, 2008)

dubya0 said:


> how come we dont get them plus did anyone here about when they are going to announce the new class


Class of 2013 kids got their results on September 1st/2nd (at least the ones in Pakistan). I'm guessing that they let the foreign/overseas kids know at least a week before that.

Sooooo... I'm thinking like next week.


----------

